

Show HN: La Vue - a cinematic iOS app with realtime police radio & ambient music - shirowski
http://bortomheten.com/lavue/

======
face7hill
This is pretty trippy. Nice work! I really like the UI as well. Where are you
getting the police feeds from?

~~~
shirowski
Thanks! Check out the credits (
<http://bortomheten.com/lavue/legallicensecredits/> ) for a list of all
sources that the app relies on, including the police scanners.

